# boat names



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

What is the name of your boat or what would it be if you had one? My first one was named Three Eagles because I looked up in one spot I had picked out and saw three of them there. My boat know is Just Knapping because I do a little flintknapping some and at home I am always wanting to take a nap. The name is what my wife and son made up.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

when we had a boat her name was "fixin too"


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I don't have a boat, but a buddy of mine does. His name is Gil. I tried to get him to name his boat "Gil Again", but he said that wasn't going to happen. I thought it was pretty cute.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

"Wet Dream". It wasn't my boat. Mine was an old Pen Yan named "Penny".


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

here is one of my Duck Boats....Grim


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

Ojibway, which is after the community in Missouri where my family is from, which is (of course) named after the Indians.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

My 1448 bow fishing rig is called "Submariner" first time out with a friend and he tried to sink it. Almost succeeded. Took 1/2 hour to bail it out and then go on to shoot the biggest fish in the tourney. 

I'm trying to get an 18 for the future.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

The name I always liked was NUMB BUTT. It was not mine but if I get a chance to name a boat that is what I will name her.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine is old bottom


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I sold the submariner and got the 18. I'm naming it FINS-n-FUR. It's all about carp and coyotes.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Any females name works, there both expensive maintenance.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

fulch said:


> Any females name works, there both expensive maintenance.


yup boat is an acronym

it means *B*reak *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

HASNTSUNK


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

" Bait Washer "

Many years ago when CBs were popular while fishing a tournament on Lake Ontario someone called on the CB and asked how I was doing and I responded with just washing bait. And it stuck as not only a CB handle but nickname and now my present boat.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Bait washer said:


> " Bait Washer "
> 
> Many years ago when CBs were popular while fishing a tournament on Lake Ontario someone called on the CB and asked how I was doing and I responded with just washing bait. And it stuck as not only a CB handle but nickname and now my present boat.


now thats a good story


----------

